# Global Depopulation Statement From WEF Spokesman.....!



## thirteenknots (Dec 19, 2022)

Klaus Swaab


----------



## thirteenknots (Dec 19, 2022)

Nope..............


Here's the TRUTH.

Fact check: The World Economic Forum does not have a stated goal to have people own nothing by 2030 | Reuters


----------



## thirteenknots (Dec 19, 2022)

Nor a " Stated " depopulation goal.....


----------



## thirteenknots (Dec 19, 2022)

Klaus Schwab ....Here's a Swaab.

The numerical value of swaab in Pythagorean Numerology is: *1*


----------



## thirteenknots (Dec 19, 2022)

Now for something completely different ........


Now for something completely different - YouTube


----------

